# Heating a custom enclosure



## xzombiex (Mar 25, 2012)

We built a 6' long, 2.5' wide, 2' tall enclosure for my columbian, I was just wondering if there are better ways to heat such a large tank other than dome lights? I have a heating pad that barely covers 1/3 of the tank... a main concern is I do not want to have a million things plugged into outlets.
I'm trying to move him into the new enclosure asap as he has outgrown the old tank.


----------



## james.w (Mar 25, 2012)

What are the ambient temps in the room you are keeping the cage in? I don't recommend heat pads for burrowing animals as they tend to burrow to escape the heat.


----------



## m3s4 (Mar 26, 2012)

james.w said:


> What are the ambient temps in the room you are keeping the cage in? I don't recommend heat pads for burrowing animals as they tend to burrow to escape the heat.



Indeed - not to mention they can burn themselves on those heat pads. 

Dome lights work extremely well and are your best option for UVB and heat.

I'd think if your ambient room temps are are around 70-75 degrees, a single 160w Power Sun will be fine. That wattage bulb can be used as a heat source as well as UVB. They generate a lot of heat. 

I'd keep it 10-12 inches from the base of the tank and experiment with angles of the lamp itself. 30-45 degrees in a tank that size should generate enough heat to allow for a 75-85 degree cool spot yet still be warm enough to generate 105+ degrees for basking. 

_70-75 degrees at night/sleeping/when no one is home etc. is fine for your tegu. My house is kept at 72 and I have no problems keeping them at room temp year round. Mine tend to get restless if they're trying to go to sleep and it's 80-85+. 
_
The 160w powersun's have a pretty nice footprint in terms of area heated. Just make sure you get a nice aluminum reflector (10"+) with a porcelain socket that supports up to 250w. 

Ace hardware has nice ones that work extremely well - it's what I'm currently running. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## james.w (Mar 26, 2012)

Power suns should not be installed at an angle nor any other mvb.


----------



## laurarfl (Mar 27, 2012)

And I would measure from the substrate rather than the tank floor. I definitely think MVB is the best bet...only one plug that you can run out of the back and put on a timer.


----------



## m3s4 (Mar 27, 2012)

james.w said:


> Power suns should not be installed at an angle nor any other mvb.



Ahh never knew that - and it's good to know. 

I have mostly kept mine mounted straight up and down but I had no idea you couldn't angle them. Sorry OP. 

Thanks for the info James.


----------



## xzombiex (Mar 27, 2012)

I generally keep my room on the colder side at night, fan is always on. He's done well with the lighting we've had so far, has great sheds and eating habits. I'll just have to keep a close eye on the temps and his habits as well. Luckily I've had him so long I know how he normally acts.

Thanks for all the help, hopefully he'll be set up in his new home by next week.


----------

